# Benjamin air rifle rear sight HELP



## xiphias gladius (Apr 6, 2008)

I recently bought a benjamin 392 and I sighted it in. I was able to sight the elevation (up and down) but I could not find a place to sight left and right. I have heard that Williams peep sights go well with benjamins. What will fix my problem. (other than a telescopic sight. I dont want one of those) Thanks.


----------

